# Albany, NY heading west



## Raven Diabla (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm thinking about hitching out west to the Pacific Northwest, either to Portland or Seattle or maybe Vancouver, probably to start a new life out there (I don't know when yet, probably in the late summer). For those in the Albany area, does anyone know a good spot to hitch a ride? Thanks.


----------



## cfaith (Jul 23, 2012)

i am in delhi, ny. we need a driver with a valid license for my van to get it back to california.


----------



## Raven Diabla (Jul 23, 2012)

cfaith said:


> i am in delhi, ny. we need a driver with a valid license for my van to get it back to california.


I don't drive. Sorry.


----------



## cfaith (Jul 23, 2012)

thats cool.  was just offering a way to go west.


----------



## zak666 (Aug 21, 2015)

Raven Diabla said:


> I'm thinking about hitching out west to the Pacific Northwest, either to Portland or Seattle or maybe Vancouver, probably to start a new life out there (I don't know when yet, probably in the late summer). For those in the Albany area, does anyone know a good spot to hitch a ride? Thanks.


hey im in same boat got plan?


----------



## surtrs fire (Aug 27, 2015)

@zak666 This post is from 3 years ago...anywho I'm looking for a hitching partner, so if you find yourself looking for a road dog and in Wisconsin around the beginning of October hit me up!


----------

